# HGVC Maui



## Maverick1963 (Nov 16, 2015)

HGVC Maui model room is being built.  Now I am convinced that they will have a property in Maui.  The showroom is between Grand Islander's and the slope up to the GW lobby.  Here is a picture.

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/7aSgEN8zxwbwpW89g-nGA5LftbDKQbBd32VM-AZUXGI?feat=directlink


----------



## Jason245 (Nov 16, 2015)

The fact that it was announced and whatnot didn't convince you?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## GregT (Nov 16, 2015)

Maverick1963 said:


> HGVC Maui model room is being built.  Now I am convinced that they will have a property in Maui.  The showroom is between Grand Islander's and the slope up to the GW lobby.  Here is a picture.
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/7aSgEN8zxwbwpW89g-nGA5LftbDKQbBd32VM-AZUXGI?feat=directlink



I'm happy to see more signs of progress -- I will be most convinced when we see groundbreaking at the site, as we've seen fits and starts with other properties.

Thanks for posting this.

Best,

Greg


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 16, 2015)

We should take a poll on when there will be heads in beds there, I'll take March 2020.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GregT (Nov 16, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> We should take a poll on when there will be heads in beds there, I'll take March 2020.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk



I'll go with June 2019 (phase 1), with it fully built out by end of 2020.

And pre-contruction selling begins in Spring 2018.

And that the points chart will look like:

Resort View 1BR - 7,200 
Resort View 2BR - 8,400 
Ocean View 1BR - 12,600 
Ocean View 2BR - 14,400

This is basically the Grand Islander points chart.

Best,

Greg


----------



## Maverick1963 (Nov 17, 2015)

Better look with a bit of correction.

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/HRh90zvMA08F25d1QBCYXZPJoftdmdu4audkc0Nj6bc?feat=directlink


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Nov 17, 2015)

GregT said:


> And that the points chart will look like:
> 
> Resort View 1BR - 7,200
> Resort View 2BR - 8,400
> ...




I agree on the points, i have been think higher point property from the beginning...

I am also guessing this will be more challenging to book,  closer to Oahu than Big Island...


----------



## Jason245 (Nov 17, 2015)

GregT said:


> I'll go with June 2019 (phase 1), with it fully built out by end of 2020.
> 
> And pre-contruction selling begins in Spring 2018.
> 
> ...


That chart seems way too agressive. ...but what do I know. ..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## fernow (Nov 18, 2015)

*Effect on Big Island*

Will be interesting to see what effect the Maui property has on Big Island occupancy, particularly given the aggressive expansion of relatively high point Kings Land.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Nov 18, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> That chart seems way too agressive. ...but what do I know. ..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk



Aggressive in terms of point requirements or you think the build out will be much slower?


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 18, 2015)

fernow said:


> Will be interesting to see what effect the Maui property has on Big Island occupancy, particularly given the aggressive expansion of relatively high point Kings Land.




The expansion at KL has been lowered point values, I haven't seen a chart for phase 3 yet.  Phase 2 was only 2 buildings.

I think people are assuming Maui will be like Waikiki Hawaiian Village with higher demand, higher end amenities, and higher point values.  The new Islander tower at HHV uses the higher point chart.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## semicycler (Nov 18, 2015)

From HGVC's email newsletter, three new resorts on the horizon including Maui.  None of this is new news, but it is official from HGVC expected to open in 2017.

_Hilton Grand Vacations Club is coming to Maui! Construction began earlier this year on the first Club property on Hawaii’s second-largest island. The resort, which has yet to be formally named, will be located in southern Maui on the eastern edge of Maalaea Bay adjacent to the Humpback Whale Sanctuary Visitor Center and Kalepolepo Beach Park. It will be developed in the style of a Hawaiian villa, featuring 740 feet of oceanfront property and 388 one-, two- and three-bedroom units. *The new Maui resort is expected to open in 2017*
_

Source:  http://clubtraveler.hgvclub.com/your-club/3-new-club-resorts-horizon


----------



## fernow (Nov 18, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> The expansion at KL has been lowered point values, I haven't seen a chart for phase 3 yet.  Phase 2 was only 2 buildings./QUOTE]
> 
> Just curious if new Maui resort will pull from BI, pull from Oahu, pull from non HGVC properties or just add new travelers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 18, 2015)

[I have split the posts about HGVC Washington DC off into their own thread]
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=234880


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Nov 20, 2015)

fernow said:


> SmithOp said:
> 
> 
> > The expansion at KL has been lowered point values, I haven't seen a chart for phase 3 yet.  Phase 2 was only 2 buildings./QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## jehb2 (Nov 22, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> The fact that it was announced and whatnot didn't convince you?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk



Ha!  I've been hearing from HGVC since we purchased our first unit in 1999 that they were working on building a timeshare on Maui.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 22, 2015)

speaking of Hawaii and HGVC, has anyone heard anything about the plans to convert the ocean towers of Waikoloa Village to a timeshare?  I haven't heard anything lately about the request to rezone.


----------



## linsj (Nov 22, 2015)

Sandy VDH said:


> speaking of Hawaii and HGVC, has anyone heard anything about the plans to convert the ocean towers of Waikoloa Village to a timeshare?  I haven't heard anything lately about the request to rezone.



According to someone in sales with whom I talked briefly in Sept., it's still coming but after Grand Waikikian and Kings' Land phase 3 are finished. Still waiting on permits for that conversion.


----------



## ClearStone (Dec 28, 2016)

Here are a few plan representations I was able to find.

http://gokihei.org/wp-content/uploads/IMG_9992.jpg
http://gokihei.org/wp-content/uploads/IMG_9993.jpg
http://gokihei.org/wp-content/uploads/IMG_9995-1024x579.jpg
http://gokihei.org/wp-content/uploads/IMG_9998.jpg


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 29, 2016)

ClearStone said:


> Here are a few plan representations I was able to find.
> 
> http://gokihei.org/wp-content/uploads/IMG_9992.jpg
> http://gokihei.org/wp-content/uploads/IMG_9993.jpg
> ...



Welcome to TUG and Thanks for taking the time to share. 

Various plan images and documentation was shared in some of the older HGVC threads (see links below)
New Hilton Timeshare planned for Maui (2014) - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/new-hilton-timeshare-planned-for-maui.217600/
Hilton Grand Vacations Maui Property - Any New News? (2015) - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....-vacations-maui-property-any-new-news.230689/


----------

